# Highbury Cemetery, 2015



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Another Halloween is in the books, and for the first time in 4 years, NO RAIN!! We ended up getting 342 victims ( a new record!) and had one of our best displays in years...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

More photos here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Your lighting is beautiful! Really compliments your display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice collection of tombstones! The infant stone is bittersweet yet charming.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, guys! It's amazing what you can do when the weather actually cooperates!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Wonderful display Mike, and I agree with Jdubbya, your lighting really is gorgeous! But the lighting is just showcasing the great tombstones and props. Really a feast for the eyes and senses. Bravo!!! I need to pick your brain on your cemetery sign. I fell short on getting my gate done this year and I need some advice.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nothing like a great haunt, and the all important atmosphere lighting 
Really nice!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Really well done and the lighting is beautiful.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wonderful lighting, very inspiring!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice haunt, Highbury! I like the lighting and how it accents your cemetery and your props. Like your skellies too. 

Yes, we had a rain free halloween too. Mother Nature cooperated this year.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish I had had a rain-free Halloween...you are right, when mother nature cooperates it makes for fun haunting. Great job on the setup - your home makes a beautiful backdrop for some terrific props. Nice job incorporating the house into the haunt.

Galen


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow what a stunning set up! I am absolutely mad for that beautiful sign you made.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

SOOO very nice....great work ...love it


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Finally had the chance to whip up a little video from this year's haunt. Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You really know how to haunt a property!! Especially like the large amount of skulls in the crypt type box


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done video, and you have some of the handsomest tombstones I've seen. The lettering is beautiful.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great looking Haunt. Wish I could see them all in person.


----------

